# Looking to start handloading,Need help



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I have read the sticky's on needed tools and such,But I still have a few questions for the exp. loader.

What would be the best solution/recommendation for getting into reloading.

I plan on reloading 9mm,40s&w,45acp in handguns and .243win,.308win/7.62x51Nato, and possibly 7.62x39 for rifles.

There are so many choices that my head spins whenever looking into reloading.

Questions:

1.What Presses or other tools will work with handgun and rifles and would be a good choice for a beginner?(what tools will cover both grounds)

2.Are there any starter kits out there that will cover most tools needed,except for maybe the caliber specific stuff?

3.Any powder recommendations that will work with handgun or rifle reloads?(mainly for plinking or range practice) or is it best to use a different type for each.

Mainly, I just want to get started(at least with one caliber) then have the ability to add to it and reload something else with out having to buy a whole new rig.

Thanks for any help you can give in this matter.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Look here:

http://www.brianenos.com/pages/dillon.html

For info on Dillon Presses.

and here:

http://www.brianenos.com/forums/index.php?act=idx

for more info on reloading.

WM


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

if there is someone that reloads and you can get some hands on time at the bench it sure helps out a bunch if your just starting out.I have helped several friends get started.just yesterday a friend (josh) which I helped him get started several years ago asked about casting.we spent pretty much the morning casting 200 gr swc's for his 1911 out back and now I think he is hooked on that:mrgreen:.
with prices today reloading sure makes going to the range cheaper.

on equipment well I am still working on a single stage press and a one at a time kind of guy.being retired I have all the time I need to feed my guns:smt033.
pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

The way to start is to buy a good reloading manual. That will discuss safety, the process and the equipment. When you are then ready to buy then most every major equipment manufacturer offers a starter kit. I prefer RCBS but it's my opinion and you will hear others touting their favorite.

Slower burning powders work in rifles and quicker burning in handguns and shotshell loads. You will most likely need 3 to 4 for the calibers you mentioned.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I would start with the bullet you shoot the most. I'd get a good manual and something like the RCBS Partner press or any single station press and a set of dies for the caliber you want to load. Buy a good Scale and get started. Lee, RCBS, and others sell great starter kits. The reason I'd go with the single stage press is that you really learn what is going on with each stage of the process and you won't be overwhelmed by it and you will be less likely to make mistakes. Once you get it down then get your progressive press and "Rock-n-Roll". You will find all kinds of uses for the single stage press later such as decaping or decaping and sizeing before cleaning. It's a great passtime but you need to stay alert and on task as mistakes can be costly in may ways. If you shoot alot it will save you some coin and it's a great way to spend a rainy afternoon. Midway has some good prices on starter kits. The latest Lee loading manual has a lot of good information and it's cheep....$12.00

http://www.midwayusa.com/


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys...At least I have a starting point now. 

I was thinking of starting out with 9mm. This is what I have shot mostly and have a butt-load of once fired shells I have saved.Then once get the process down,I'll move on to 40S&W.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Just remember that you need to follow the load data and no fugging or things might get hairy. It's safe as long as you follow all the directions that come with your press and loading manuals.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

*Hawcer*, all good advice ahead of me here. *gamske's* recommendation of starting with the caliber you might shoot the most is especially good especially since you mentioned wanting to load quite a few different calibers. Master one caliber and setup... This is excatly what I have done. I'm loading 45ACP and will go to .380 next. Once that is mastered I'll add another.

I read and lurked and read some more and lurked a whole lot more. I read all of the reviews on the MidwayUSA site about any products that might be what I was looking for. The Brian Enos site that was mentioned is a beaut. After all was said and read and thought about and rehashed and done, I ended up starting in between a single stage press and a progressive. The Lee Classic Turret Press ended up being my choice for that very reason. I can do one operation such as depriming or priming. Or, I can go all the way and do the 4 steps needed to deprime/prime, charge with powder, seat and factory crimp. If you are going to load that many rounds, consider this but don't be in a hurry to jump in without doing the research. That includes listening to all of the good advice from these folks on this site as well as others. Bear in mind that all of us have our "favs". I reallly wanted a Dillon but fell short on the *green stuff*. More good advice will surely follow all that has been offered so far. Stay tuned and good luck to you!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

What's gonna happen is people will know your "BUTT" better than your face. You'll be bent over looking for brass at the range most of the time.:anim_lol:
I went today with 50 rounds of ammo and came home with somewere close to 250 shells. I could have had more but I ignored the .38 and .357 mostly because I'm focused on .45ACP right now.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

gmaske said:


> What's gonna happen is people will know your "BUTT" better than your face. You'll be bent over looking for brass at the range most of the time.:anim_lol:
> I went today with 50 rounds of ammo and came home with somewere close to 250 shells. I could have had more but I ignored the .38 and .357 mostly because I'm focused on .45ACP right now.


LOL....You gotta get your money's worth outta you range time some how!
No wonder the range workers always say "don't worry about picking up...we'll get it."


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'm already known as the Brass Whore at the range! rayer: I laugh alla way to tumber and loading station.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shoot at a indoor range. I take and sweep up my lane and a couple of more into a big pile and take what I want and sweep the rest down range. I know all the range officers and their glad that I am doing their job. Works for me and helps them a little.


----------

